# Muddy Creek 2008 Show Season - PHOTOS!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just thought I would post a few of our photos from the 08 season. http://muddycreekgoats.com/Page-Show_News.htm

*South Carolina Caprine Classic, Clinton SC*

Catherine (far left) right before winning JR Champion!









Ginger in her class.









Peach and I.









And one of my FAVORITE does ever.









*Feelin' Lucky Goat Show, Marion NC*

Naya 2nd from the right, when the judge was comparing their fronts.









Peach (Left) and her littermate sister Chloe, who went on to win Jr. Champ.









*PDGA Dairy Goat Show, Fletcher NC*

The girls waiting for their time to "shine"









*NCDGBA Spring Fling, Rocky Mount NC*

Rewind and I waiting to enter the ring!









Rewind in the Best In Show lineup after winning SR Champion And BOB!









Catherine after winning JR Champion.









*NRV Fair, Dublin VA*

The goaties on their way to the show =P









And the results!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

That is awesome . .. sobbing . . . I want to show . . ..


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great outcome for the show season! Lol that oberhasli buck looks gigantical compared to your ND.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like peach!! she looks just like her sister haha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful pics ........  .........thanks for sharing with us............


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pics! It looks like you had fun.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I love showing! I wanted to post the photos mainly for people to see what showing is like! I know I was soooo nervous about my first show..


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

You have some very beautiful does...I miss showing--I hope to start up again next year maybe....thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, wow! What beautiful goaties and nice show results! I love the one of Ginger, she's so pretty. Oh, is that pic of your favorite doe Zoey?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. The all look so cute!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

No that isn't Zoey, that is Calallily. She is drop dead GORGEOUS!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. As I've said before, for those of us who don't show, it is sooo fun to see other's pics. Wonderful goats! :thumb:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL I remember my first show.. I lead my goat around in a circle perfectly, but then, the judge asks me if I can set her. Set her? What? Ohhh. Set her.. Nope.. lol. My goat jumped up and tried running away the second I touched her back leg. Repeatedly. It was against one other goat. MAJOR FAIL. The judge said my doe was too fat! I was like "too fat? Did you say too fat? pfft.. Lady, you have NOT seen fat yet! You should come to my house and see my.." Then I decided I'd sound like a bad goat keeper so i stopped  -chuckles to self- But anyway, great job at the shows!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos, sounds like you had a "trying" first show :scratch: LOL.

Did I say I love showing?? :sun:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes I believe you mentioned it . . . . I wish I could show . . .We only have one ADGA show annually that is almost in our neighborhood . . . 3 hours away actually . . . how long do you typically stay at these sactioned shows, Chelsey?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say that it depends on the amount of goats coming. ADGA shows are always longer than AGS, NDGA shows. I would say 9-5 But it usually took us longer then that. If a show was about three hours away we leave at about 6 am and get home at 11-12 PM/AM :greengrin: If they do a dual ring ADGA show then you can get two ADGA shows done in one day, otherwise they will spread them out, in a two or three day period.,.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, we know some people up there so it wouldn't be that bad . . . . but my dad would rather jump of a cliff than go to a goat show . . . . I know fair shows are 5 days---- which I hate because who can afford driving back and forth 2 hours total each trip to show 4h?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey....you and your "kids" did a wonderful job!! Thank you for posting the pics, it looks like you really enjoyed your self.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Chels your Nigi's are so beautiful!! Congrats on all your show wins!! :leap:


----------

